# Sweet Orange EO 8oz/$5?



## unmouton (Apr 10, 2009)

At WSP they have 8 oz. Of sweet orange EO for $5. (And 32 oz for $10!) While sweet orange is on the lower end of EOs as far as cost, that is still a dirt cheap price. Has anyone used it before? Should I be suspicious?

I normally trust WSP, but that just seems too good to be true!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I trust WSP too, I doubt they'd sell an EO that wasn't of good quality.  Could be that the sweet orange isn't selling well so they lowered the price to move units


----------



## lsg (Apr 10, 2009)

I want to pass on a tip for using orange or lemon essential oils.  I have found that either will help remove sticky grunge left by labels etc.  DH scooted the carton my dishwasher came in across the floor and it left some gooey marks.  I tried several things until I thought of lemon essential oil.  It cleaned the marks right up.


----------



## SoapMedic (Apr 12, 2009)

the citrus essential oils also tend to be more fragile and have a shorter shelf life, it's possible that they lowered the price to move the product more quickly so it wouldn't become unsellable.  Buy only what you realistically will use up in 6 months (a year max) and be sure to put it in an amber bottle if it doesn't arrive in one. Store it in the fridge or in a dark, cool area. Those timeframes are just approximations, I have some that is over a year old, stored in the fridge that is just fine.  If you think it's past its prime for bath and body use yo can always use it for cleaning!


----------



## heartsong (Apr 12, 2009)

*x*

it has been my experience that in c/p soap this essential oil does not do well, even with an orange f/o i find that i have to increase the amount used ppo.

i enjoy the e/o in simmering potpouris-i makes my home so warm, fresh and welcoming (also gets rid of pet odors!)

monet


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 12, 2009)

I buy small ounces of eo's and all prices are different like peppermint  is a touch more than spearmint or eucalyptus. Sweet orange is always cheaper where I purchase them. I like wsp but not for their fragrances I only get pink grapefruit from them.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 13, 2009)

lemon also gets out stains. They are using lavendar and lemon eos at out childrens hosp. in mpls now.


----------



## lsg (Apr 13, 2009)

I find adding a little clay or litsea cubeba to the soap helps hold the fragrance.


----------



## unmouton (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks! I feel better now. I think I am going to order it and see what happens. I use it quite a bit to scent sugar scrubs. I've used it in soap without much success.   While I knew citrus oils were volatile, I did not know they had a short shelf life. I am definitely keeping mine in the fridge now!


----------



## lsg (Apr 14, 2009)

I have sweet orange and lemon essential oils that are at least one year old and they are still good.  In fact I just made a soap with cedar wood and orange essential oils.  The orange scent comes through wonderfully.


----------

